
Self-driving cars will push us to rethink how we build cities, say planners - edward
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/toronto/self-driving-cars-will-push-us-to-rethink-how-we-build-cities-say-planners/article27090747/
======
hackuser
If cars are driverless, I'm not sure why people in cities will want to own
cars and not just use driverless public transit. Cities could ban private cars
and have plenty of road capacity to ensure there is as much availability as
people want (especially with the help of intelligent routing). The vehicles
could be bus-sized, car sized, and in-between. You just step outside and flag
down the nearest one, or summon it via the Internet, and go.

There are many possible flaws, of course. Could everyone afford it? Supply
likely would adjust to demand, and availability would dwindle to barely what
is needed. New urban areas would build roads to accommodate the new capacity
needs, eliminating the benefits of excess capacity. etc.

~~~
TearsInTheRain
I dont really see a good reason to ban private cars. People are going to want
to own cars so they have the freedom to go wherever they want. It shouldnt be
hard to have a large fleet of public driverless cars that operate alongside
personal ones

------
marssaxman
That's great. I'm sure these planners' grandkids will find the adjustment
straightforward and possibly even obvious, since they will have grown up with
the technology. Today's planners will be retiring by the time self-driving
cars are actually beginning to roam the streets in numbers large enough to
matter.

